# Reclaimed by owner--Golden in Chillicothe, OH shelter



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

I found this beautiful boy this morning on petfinder.
I have emailed the 4 golden rescues in Ohio.
Hoping we can get him to safety.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Chillicothe, OH | Tomi


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenAngels*

GoldenAngels

Good Job! Thank you SO MUCH for emlg. all of the OH Golden Rescues.
Let us know if you hear anything.
Sometimes they don't reply, sometimes they do.
Sometimes the rescue just goes and gets the dog and doesn't let you know, but at least they are safe!!

Tomi
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18606620
Ross County Humane Society
Chillicothe, OH
740-775-6808 
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping Tomi up!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I just PM'd Claudia, too. If I'm not mistaken, this guy is right in her area.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LifeofRiley*

LifeofRiley

Good idea about Claudia.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

He's not available until tomorrow according to his listing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hali's Mom*

Hali's Mom

Thanks for pointing out he's not avaialabe until tomorrow-what a beauty Tomi is.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> I just PM'd Claudia, too. If I'm not mistaken, this guy is right in her area.


Thanks, will check on him tomorrow..he is just 10 minutes away from here.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

my gosh looking at his pictures closer he looks sooooo much like Chloe, wonder if he could be her brother. They are the same age, I also contacted the breeder


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi360oh*

Heidi360oh (Claudia)

Claudia

Let us know what you find out on this beautiful boy when you call and check on him.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you Claudia for checking on Tomi...

I have not heard back from any rescues I emailed yesterday for him.
I am following up today...please keep us updated if you call them at the shelter. Thank you for offering to pull him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tomi*

Tomi is gorgeous!
HEIDI360OH (Claudia) Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hoping this beautiful boy finds a great home soon.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Just talked to Ross County shelter about Tomi. His owners are coming to claim him today. He apparently ran away???? They told the shelter they have proof he belongs to them.

Thank you everyone for all the help..
I do hope this is a happy ending for Tomi.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenAngels*

GoldenAngels

I am SO VERY HAPPY that Tomi's family found him.
That is the best news!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He's getting picked up today, he was a run away..sounded kinda weired since he was found on Monday, but I guess the owners have proof.


----------

